# The doorbell rang...



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought I would share a poem I wrote a few months back now. My husband is clinical depressed, and amongst his many indiscretions, he has come close to taking his own life, at least once to my knowledge. The last few months have felt like one long inhaled breath. Here is goes (and as an aside - I'm not much of a sharer or a poet so go easy on me!)



The doorbell rang.

And I thought it was someone, 
coming to tell me about you.

A cop, or a priest.
A bearer of bad news. 

Amidst the swell of acid
rising in my mouth,
I thought;
I don't even have a bra on. 

It turned out it was a neighbour.
A cup of sugar,
or something like that. 

I have lost you in so many ways.
Degree by degree.
Moment by moment.
Your beautiful life,
come to a tragic end.

Fear is so present;
I can feel her spiny tendrils,
wrapped around
the tree of my being -
Waiting to smother me,
and snuff me out with your light.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the sad-sweetness of this poem.. And the candor! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

With me poetry(and I don't mean-there once was a gal from Nantucket!lol)is always something I've enjoyed.Imo writers of poetry share a part of their true selves,even if only the tiniest bit.Bitter sweet and honest.Thank you for sharing.


----------

